# Amtrak PD



## Lefty22 (Nov 18, 2008)

Anyone on here work for Amtrak PD? I haven't heard anything about testing or anything like that. Does anyone have any info on this department? Thanks.


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Righty, do a search, theres info on the Amtrak PD on here.


----------



## Lefty22 (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks Patsy!


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

You can also check this site out for Amtrak PD: http://www.amtrakfop.com/


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Lefty - you might find some additional information here... Good luck.
Transit Policing Discussion Forums - Transitcop


----------

